# For Sale - One of a Kind Hiro AS Gyuto



## Dave Martell

I have for sale a 240mm Hiromoto Aogami Super Steel (AS) Gyuto that's had it's blade thinned (for performance), spine & choil rounded/smoothed over, and etched (for looks) as well as a custom (hidden tang) iron wood handle installed. The hidden tang handle style brings the weight balance point forward just the way it is on wa handles, it's very nice with mosaic copper/nickel silver pin and a copper spacer was used between the wood and bolster for accent.

The knife was originally made for myself but times are tough and it's up for sale now.

This is a one of a kind configuration that's had a ton of work put into it, built to kick ass and look good while doing it! :cool2:


Price - *$425* USD (shipping to CONUS included - international will be charged actual costs)

Please shoot me a PM if you're interested, thanks!


----------



## markenki

Wow! That looks great, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's our own Rick (Theory) going to town with a thinned and etched 240mm Hiro gyuto that I worked on a while back....

[video=youtube;JUAa8b7vKqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JUAa8b7vKqY#![/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

I forgot to mention that I just sharpened it up fresh so it's ready to go to work.


----------



## Zwiefel

quite a looker...


----------



## Crothcipt

Damn rent is due so no dice here. Looks like a ton of work, and the price is a very good deal.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Von blewitt

The amount of work you put into this you should put your own makers mark next to hiromotos


----------



## ThEoRy

I should say that the video was made before Dave worked his magic. While sharp you see it glides through the onions effortlessly, it's clunky and snaps the ends of the carrots with a pop. Since it has returned it no longer does that. It's a laser beam now. This knife has been in service daily at my kitchen for about a year and a half now and I've only needed to sharpen it 4 times really. 

The knife Dave is offering here is reaaaallly good. I would buy it myself if I didn't already have 2 240mm gyutos in the works. Somebody buy this now! You're going to love it!


----------



## Mike9

Beautiful etching job Dave it's a stunning knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## Justin0505

Thats gotta be the coolest hiro I've ever seen. Ive never lusted after one of these before, but this one is just a awesome. 

What a bargain too, even if you could find someone to do the work, what would it cost? $200-300 for the handle work? And another $150-200 for the thinning, finishing, etching and sharpening? 

If you look at it that way, youre just paying for the work and the knife is free.


----------



## Carl

That thing in gorgeous, absolutely beautiful. WIshful thinking on my part tho.


----------



## Dave Martell

You're all too kind. :hatsoff:


----------



## turbochef422

That's the hiro I see in my head when I close my eyes. It's perfect


----------



## Eamon Burke

Then someone buy it! I wanna see this thing after it gets it's ass kicked for a few years.


----------



## heldentenor

Already have one and have a Martell gyuto on the way--otherwise, I'd pull the trigger despite the fact that I can't afford it!


----------



## cclin

turbochef422 said:


> That's the hiro I see in my head when I close my eyes. It's perfect



I have the Hiromoto AS with Dave's thinning & etching but not as good as this one. I'm very happy with my.:doublethumbsup: buy it, you won't be regret!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Sold pending funds....


----------



## Dave Martell

*SOLD*


----------



## Paradox

Thanks again Dave! I'm like a giddy little school kid that KNOWS christmas is coming early. :lol2:


----------



## markenki

Congratulations on acquiring what looks like a great knife. Let us know how you like it after you give it a try.


----------



## heldentenor

I agree with markenki, and would love to see a review of this once you've had it for awhile.


----------

